# TCR help!



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Is their such a thing!Does anybody have or know of any sources for tcr parts?


----------



## renter39 (Dec 9, 2008)

Try slot car central they have a few tcr tips &trick pages


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks alot!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

And don't forget to specify whether you need Tyco or Ideal TCR.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

I have several stuff for TCR - original sealed bags with tires,gears,electrical connectors etc..
All for the slotless TCR....
what parts do you need ?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

satellite1 said:


> I have several stuff for TCR - original sealed bags with tires,gears,electrical connectors etc..
> All for the slotless TCR....
> what parts do you need ?


shoes and spring's for a 77 buick(ideal).


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

let me check my stuff today


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kool..


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Bad news, actually I don`t found the box with the tcr slotless parts ( after last moving some stuff is not unpacked, found all AFX/Thunderjet stuff but the tcr parts are
unvisible yet ).

Within the next weeks I open all the boxes, hope to find the stuff.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Check out the TCRHO Yahoo chat group for some possible assistance.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Check out the TCRHO Yahoo chat group for some possible assistance.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


Thanks alot!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I once tried to make the cars on a stock Ideal TCR set work but no go.
I find that the only slotless system worth a $#!+ is the TYCO-TCR.
I do have a colection of Ideal TCR's but hey are all modified to run slot on either G+ or 440X2 chassis's.

Neal:dude:


----------

